# Applying for PCC from India



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This is the official website link to apply for PCC in India.

It is also possible to apply ONLINE in a few states..

All the information relating to PCC is given on this site..


Passport Seva Portal


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Any info for applying pcc for foreigners ( Nepalese citizen) in India?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Any info for applying pcc for foreigners ( Nepalese citizen) in India?


Call this number and ask :

Call Center/IVR No. : 1800-258-1800(Toll Free)


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

After some struggle, I was able to get the appointment in the PSK for PCC. But I am not able to find out what documents I need to carry with me when I go for the appointment. I think my appointment document along with my passport is a must. Is anything else needed?

Thanks,
Gourab


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

gourab said:


> After some struggle, I was able to get the appointment in the PSK for PCC. But I am not able to find out what documents I need to carry with me when I go for the appointment. I think my appointment document along with my passport is a must. Is anything else needed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gourab


Why was it a struggle to get an appointment?


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried to get an appointment for last 3-4 days but whenever I tried to book an appointment it just said that all the slots are taken please try again tomorrow. So today I logged in at exact 6pm when I think the appointments open again and was able to get one slot. It is like the tatkal booking for railways where everyone tries to book at the same time as there are limited slots.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

gourab said:


> I tried to get an appointment for last 3-4 days but whenever I tried to book an appointment it just said that all the slots are taken please try again tomorrow. So today I logged in at exact 6pm when I think the appointments open again and was able to get one slot. It is like the tatkal booking for railways where everyone tries to book at the same time as there are limited slots.


wow..So you have to actually take an appointment ? I thought it is a Walk-in..lol


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Gourab , ujwols .

Can you clarify about the process of getting a indian PCC for nepali citizens .
indian police can issue pcc on nepali passport , i guess not , then what is the procedure for this . i read from your earlier posts that you had this situation earlier .
i am a nepali citizen living in india for more than 20 years

Thanks and regards
Suvlam


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Gourab , ujwols .

Can you clarify about the process of getting a indian PCC for nepali citizens .
indian police can issue pcc on nepali passport , i guess not , then what is the procedure for this . i read from your earlier posts that you had this situation earlier .
i am a nepali citizen living in india for more than 20 years

Thanks and regards
Suvlam


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Does PCC need to be done from the city where you got the passport or you can get it done from city of present address?


----------



## nepalistuckinindia (Mar 14, 2015)

*How did u got indian PCC for Nepali living in India*



suvlam said:


> Hello Gourab , ujwols .
> 
> Can you clarify about the process of getting a indian PCC for nepali citizens .
> indian police can issue pcc on nepali passport , i guess not , then what is the procedure for this . i read from your earlier posts that you had this situation earlier .
> ...


Hi Guys 

I am in need of Indian PCC for US. I live in Delhi. I have PCC from Nepal but Indian PCC is making me cry. I have to submit civil docx to NVC soon and i cant get any help. people are turning me down. 

Help me how did you got ur PCC from India. Please write me bacl


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

ujwols said:


> Any info for applying pcc for foreigners ( Nepalese citizen) in India?


Hi,

Did you find out the process of getting Indian police clearance for Nepalese citizen??

I was in India for study purpose and since last 2 years i have been living in Australia.

I have already lodged my PR and the case officer is seeking for PCC of Indai.

Can you please let me know the process??


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

lifeisgood said:


> Call this number and ask :
> 
> Call Center/IVR No. : 1800-258-1800(Toll Free)


Hi,

Did you find out the process of getting Indian police clearance for Nepalese citizen??

I was in India for study purpose and since last 2 years i have been living in Australia.

I have already lodged my PR and the case officer is seeking for PCC of Indai.

Can you please let me know the process??


----------



## subi (Dec 19, 2014)

gourab said:


> I tried to get an appointment for last 3-4 days but whenever I tried to book an appointment it just said that all the slots are taken please try again tomorrow. So today I logged in at exact 6pm when I think the appointments open again and was able to get one slot. It is like the tatkal booking for railways where everyone tries to book at the same time as there are limited slots.


Hi,

Did you find out the process of getting Indian police clearance for Nepalese citizen??

I was in India for study purpose and since last 2 years i have been living in Australia.

I have already lodged my PR and the case officer is seeking for PCC of Indai.

Can you please let me know the process??


----------

